# Fogger doesn't work



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok so I tested out the foggier on Thursday and it worked perfectly.....on Friday all it did was warm up......question is I bought a cleaner from 10-31 stores, do you think if I try it ,could it work? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I really hope one of the tech guru's walks you through this problem. I have yet to fire up my fogger from last year being afraid of the same problem. I have a new 1300 as a backup.

Was your fogger new out of the box or used from last year? If you search the forum or google in general, there is debate about whether to store the units dry or with fluid in them.



.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

It was used for one year...I have 2 but this is the low lying fog unit.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Those low lying fog units can get pricey, sorry to hear about your trouble. I know in an old thread Chauvet would repair their units for $65 plus shipping. If you don't get it running this year, I would call your manufacturer and see if they offer a similar repair service.

Researching old threads it seems that owner made repairs are more miss than hit. Some people just try to do a thorough clean out and others contemplate replacing the pump assembly. 

I wish you nothing but the best since I might be in the same boat on Thursday. I am tempted to fire up one tonight, but if it worked I would be nervous about it not working on Halloween.


.



.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

sounds to me like your pump is clogged. on the output side of the pump there is a spring and ball that gets gummed up be very careful not to lose the ball and pay attention to how it comes apart but it should be an easy fix.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Georgeb68,

May I ask the make of the fogger? 

In general, if the power light comes on, but the unit does not heat up, there can be a blown fuse on the card (control board), depending on the make and model. You would not get lights on the wired switch, or timer, the heating elements would stay cold, if it has fans, they would come on, but that would be all.

If the power light at the main power switch comes on, and the heating elements get warm, and the lights on the wired switch or timer come on, and you press the button and nothing happens, it can be a bad pump, and I would test for that by opening the unit, and running the pump leads directly to an AC source (like cut off a two wire extension cord, crimp spade connectors on the end, opposite male/female of the pump leads, connect and then plug in, make sure you have the intake tube in fluid) and see if the pump itself is bad. If the pump runs, that is bad news.

Because, that means the control board itself is bad. It could be a relay, on most control boards the AC from the main power switch runs into the board, and powers a DC transformer, which runs the temperature sensing circuitry, the DMX controls, and the relays for the AC to the heating elements. If one of those relays is bad, your sunk. I would, if I needed it to run RIGHT NOW, bypass the card, and run the AC from the back of the main power switch to the card, and also straight to the heating elements, leaving the AC on the card to run everything else, and keeping the temperature sensing circuitry intact, and switching the relay for the pump. That will leave the thermal switch for the heating elements working, and power to the wired switch, but it can do wonky things, I won't lie. It's a last resort. I have a swamp creeper low lying fog machine that has been wired that way for several years, and is a rental unit that see's heavy use. It's been an awesome machine.

If it's one of our units, call me, and we can work it out. I have fairly good luck talking through emergency repairs over the phone. If it's not, PM me if you would like, and I can give you my after hours number, and maybe help you out anyway. 

Aside from that, I stopped cleaning fog machines, I leave the fluid in the tube, empty the tank, and keep fuses on hand, 5 amps above what came with the machine.


----------

